# suspected virus/worm..



## jimbo (Apr 4, 2009)

In another forum, i logged on today to get a pm from an unknown member with the title 'important'. I clicked to open and instead of openning the inbox, a large pop up with loud sound came up, sounded like mario bros music. I closed it as soon as i saw it. 
I notice my post count on the forum suddenly jumped to 666.
Im also getting various warning/alert to abort when im browsing.
Is this some kinda virus? ..is it true that virus can only come in the form of attachments in inbox?


----------



## MRCL (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like it. Run a virus scan asap!


----------



## jimbo (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt reply MRCL.. i've done a scan with microsoft onecare and it says no virus or spyware, but registry scan showed less files than the previous scan.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 4, 2009)

Get yourself a free anti virus program like Avira AntiVir and run their scan. I wouldn't rely on Microsoft products when it comes to viruses and such...
You may also want to give Spybot S&D (http://www.safer-networking.org/en/spybotsd/index.html) a try, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

Microsoft AVs never pick up anything.... use a proper AV like nod32, Morton or kaspersky...I you don't want to spend money on AVs then do as MRCL says..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2009)

housecall


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 4, 2009)

And grab malwarebytes, awesome antispyware program and seems to pickup more shit than any AV software, http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyt...4572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button


----------



## jimbo (Apr 4, 2009)

i might try kasperspy as i have it in the cd that comes with the mb..
will system restore help?


----------



## paulm (Apr 4, 2009)

jimbo said:


> i might try kasperspy as i have it in the cd that comes with the mb..
> will system restore help?



No, system restore won't do much for you.

I would just download a trial of a good AV (Avira or latest Kaspersky), and scan with that...


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> And grab malwarebytes, awesome antispyware program and seems to pickup more shit than any AV software, http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyt...4572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button



QFT!

Malwarebytes finds a lot of stuff...better than Spybot & Adaware.  It's not a "AV" scanner per say, it needs to be used in conjunction with one.

Also if you have a virus, it's likely it is already in your sys restore file.

Get a good scanner...Avast has been doin me quite well as well as a bunch of my customers.

Hicks


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL, a internet cafe near us is using avast, and it's not picking up anything!


----------



## jimbo (Apr 4, 2009)

i just googled the usernmae "miglulikz" and learned that other users from various forums has also recieve this pm..


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

well then we need to make sure that we delete the PMs sent by him...


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> LOL, a internet cafe near us is using avast, and it's not picking up anything!



Not knocking what you say, but I personally have never had a problem with it & same goes with my customers...even the ones that frequent the pr0n sites.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

you never know what they're doing in that internet cafe and it costs $7 just for 6 hours


----------



## jimbo (Apr 4, 2009)

is avast free or at least a free trial?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

yes I think all avs have a trial ver


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup it's free....you do have to register it...but not a big deal.

http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 5, 2009)

I recommend you using the following:

A-Squared
Antimalwarebytes
AVG
SuperAntiSpyware


Running all of those should solve everything and find stuff that you never thought  was on your system.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 5, 2009)

Microsoft system restore , will do miracles , if the Trojan does not blocking it . 

It will recover registry , in to a healthy state.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90172


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 5, 2009)

That may work.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 5, 2009)

+1 for malwarebytes and kaspery


----------



## iamollie (Apr 5, 2009)

funny i googled miglulikz and all it comes up with is you asking this question in about 4 different forums,
What forum was it on?
you got asked that before but never actually answered


----------



## jimbo (Apr 5, 2009)

iamollie said:


> funny i googled miglulikz and all it comes up with is you asking this question in about 4 different forums,
> What forum was it on?
> you got asked that before but never actually answered



yeh, i did signed up to 2 others jus to ask the same question.. u can tell im frantic bout this.
i do quite abit of online betting and gambling banking. the forum where i got the pm was asiafinest.com, a site i've visit for the last 5 years.
both avast and malwarebytes found infections


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 5, 2009)

Back-up and reformat. That's really the best way to get rid of it at this point. Anti-virus/spyware are really better used as preventative measures, once something is on your system depending on the virus it can use various mechanisms to keep itself harming your computer. I'd try to quarantine it w/ a program, then re-format.


----------



## Grownman (Apr 5, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Back-up and reformat. That's really the best way to get rid of it at this point. Anti-virus/spyware are really better used as preventative measures, once something is on your system depending on the virus it can use various mechanisms to keep itself harming your computer. I'd try to quarantine it w/ a program, then re-format.



=D  Just what I personally always do.  I back up almost every week all my important data + installers and such.  Reformat and then drag all that stuff off the external and install away.  Pretty quick compared to dling all these scanners and maybe paying for a membership etc and then having a chance of not finding/eliminating it.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 5, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Back-up and reformat. .... ..., once something is on your system depending on the virus it can use various mechanisms to keep itself harming your computer.






Well if a virus looks like a small  green  items with human body and antennas in their heads ,
i would agree ... 

But , as long they are simple computer files , made by humans , i would not worry , or shoot the computer in order to kill them .


----------



## jimbo (Apr 5, 2009)

Will keep trying scans til it finds nothing, if it doesnt help i'll system restore..worst comes worst reformat 
thanks all for ur inputs


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 5, 2009)

You are welcome ..


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 5, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Well if a virus looks like a small  green  items with human body and antennas in their heads ,
> i would agree ...
> 
> But , as long they are simple computer files , made by humans , i would not worry , or shoot the computer in order to kill them .



 In other words, they can avoid being scanned, prevent being removed, hide themselves, move themselves, ect. If you know exactly what you have, then by all means remove it (manually is the best way), if you are having problems and don't know what's going on, your best bet is to wipe clean and start anew. And no, system restore is likely useless.


----------



## amit_talkin (Apr 5, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Well if a virus looks like a small  green  items with human body and antennas in their heads ,
> i would agree ...
> 
> But , as long they are simple computer files , made by humans , i would not worry , or shoot the computer in order to kill them .



lol, thnx for making my signature


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 5, 2009)

Most of the times , i try to reply with humor ... thanks God it works   



Dear* farlex85* .

There is a difference , between an activated Trojan-virus .. what ever . 
And an inactive one .. 

The system restore , deactivates the start up .... after that, all the bad files ,
are unusable kilobytes , that can easily detected and removed . 

There is no race here , of who is the most knowledgeable ... all that we do are to educate its other , based on facts , so to help people, in order to avoid panic, and common mistakes that panic creates. 

Your opinion are respectable , but not completely correct . 
That is all ... 

Take care.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 5, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Most of the times , i try to reply with humor ... thanks God it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm can't quite decipher what the first part means. How are you making the distinction b/t whether he has an "activated Trojan" or a "deactivated" one? System restore will not simply deactivate any malicious file, and even if it does, it can be re-activated. I did not try to instill panic, and I'm not sure where that last part came from, but all I was saying is time and time again, the most fool-proof way to get rid of a virus is to re-format, I'm not sure why that was so difficult to understand.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 6, 2009)

Activated trojans? You need a license key to use this trojan further? lol

What would be the point of spreading inactive trojans around? Thats a new one or we have a language barrier going on.


----------



## taylorfield072 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yep, definitely a virus! Don't get amused, run an anti-virus ASAP! You'll never know what that virus is capable of destroying on your pc.


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 6, 2009)

One of the handiest programs I had ever used for these kinds of problems is Norton 'GoBack'. It's a system restore program that loads before windows does. I have had some nasties before and more and more of then screw around with the restore function in Windows making it pretty useless. New virus's are coming out all the time and it's usually the malicious one's that get reported and sent in. Kids are witting and compiling new code sequences all the time. It's a never ending battle. But good internet practices are a godsend as well. P2P sharing is how almost all of these viruses get into your computer. Just because your anti virus does not detect it does not mean it's clean. Use Norton 'GoBack', I swear by it. You can catch the nastiest of nasties and all you have to do is shut her down and do a restore from Norton after the bios loading screen and your clean again.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 6, 2009)

Norton 'GoBack'  sounds good , as an alternative way to start up , the  system restore process. 

But if a virus becomes smarter it could disable it too . 

I am not negative , its good to have an alternative such this one. 

But , the best one will always be , the boot CD , that can activate the system restore,
in my eyes this solution looks like an attack with no defense   ( against the evil )


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 6, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> There is no race here , of who is the most knowledgeable ... all that we do are to educate its other , based on facts , so to help people, in order to avoid panic, and common mistakes that panic creates.
> 
> Your opinion are respectable , but not completely correct .
> That is all ...
> ...



Very nicely stated!There are inactive trojans that can be activated by going to a site or by a set date or by many factors...but I would use Malwarebytes link>> http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&site...762cda96794ad5350d&pid=11015805&psid=10804572

then install it and update it and run it...if it finds anything other than cookies then boot into safe mode (F8 Key on start up to you get to a black screen with white letters,choose "safe mode" then run full scan and removals until zero findings)
Then install Avast >>   http://filehippo.com/download_avast_antivirus/download/85741ee011405530bf8522816c8916bb/

and install and try and live happily ever after.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> but all I was saying is time and time again, the most fool-proof way to get rid of a virus is to re-format, I'm not sure why that was so difficult to understand.



This is what newbes  do ....  the masters act otherwise  ...  

For instance , we never  use TNT to blow up ,  one  loaded workstation or a Server, 
because of a non distractive virus .


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 7, 2009)

Umm.... Why would you want to reformat if you do not have to. You remove the virus, then go and put a system restore a few days before the virus got onto your PC. That fixes most registry damage and what not. I mean, why reformat and start all over when you can fix it and make like it was in the same amount of time?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> This is what newbes  do ....  the masters act otherwise  ...



I always reformat after virus infection. Just because I get the feeling I didn't quite get it. Sometimes if its a doozy of a virus I'l turn the internet off and reformat all the pc's just incase it spread across the network. Also I keep dual boots on all pc's one ubuntu and the rest X64 vista meaning if I need to use the internet I can fire up linux and browse porn err I mean a solution I can. Thats my personal method although you could do the scans disable all strange processes that aren't normal and any startup programs that are suspicious.



kiriakost said:


> For instance , we never  use TNT to blow up ,  one  loaded workstation or a Server, because of a non distractive virus .



Say that to my old sempron.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 7, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> This is what newbes  do ....  the masters act otherwise  ...
> 
> For instance , we never  use TNT to blow up ,  one  loaded workstation or a Server,
> because of a non distractive virus .



I've never heard of reformatting as analogous to TNT. I'd think of it more like throwing out an old couch and getting a fresh one. It's a good thing to do anyway.



OmegaAI said:


> Umm.... Why would you want to reformat if you do not have to. You remove the virus, then go and put a system restore a few days before the virus got onto your PC. That fixes most registry damage and what not. I mean, why reformat and start all over when you can fix it and make like it was in the same amount of time?



The only reason not to re-format would be time constraints. If they take the same amount of time re-formatting is a no-brainer. But hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------

